# Oil Change Question



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

What is the best oil to use and do we use the same oil filter as the gti ?

TIA


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally I use Pennzoil platinum full synthetic but any full synthetic oil will be okay. I'd stay away from Mobil1 and if you really want to get fancy you could use Eneos or Royal Purple. I'm not sure about the filter being the same as the GTI but I don't think it would be. Any auto parts store will be able to look it up for you though.


----------



## project2.5 (Aug 11, 2007)

What's wrong with mobil 1?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Just make sure it meets VW 502.00 spec. If it doesn't, then avoid it. I use Lubro Moly 5w40 bought at Napa


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. It's sad but I've never changed the oil on my own car due to having no personal space to at my place.. only changed my buddy's oil and he has a 2.0T. 

Guess I'll looks out for some 5-40W full synthetic.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

project2.5 said:


> What's wrong with mobil 1?


Mobil1 used to be a true synthetic oil but they changed the formula to a blended synthetic a few years ago. So it's mix oil now and it doesn't perform the way it used to as well as not being worth nearly the price they charge. I use Pennzoil Platinum because it's an affordable, high performing true synthetic oil.


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

How many quarts does the bunny take at the change?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Buy a six pack..that'll cover you...just don't dump it in..put in 5 quarts and start car to check for filter leaking....then you let it sit for 5 min or so...check level and add just enuff to put oil at proper level...DO NOT overfill..that can damage Cat!:what:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

spitpilot said:


> Buy a six pack..that'll cover you...just don't dump it in..put in 5 quarts and start car to check for filter leaking....then you let it sit for 5 min or so...check level and add just enuff to put oil at proper level...DO NOT overfill..that can damage Cat!:what:


I would start the car, leave it for couple of minutes; then drive it around like 2 blocks. Go back and let it sit for 5 minutes and check it again.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

eatrach said:


> I would start the car, leave it for couple of minutes; then drive it around like 2 blocks. Go back and let it sit for 5 minutes and check it again.


Just make sure you get the old gasket out before you put the new filter in. Also you only have to start the car and let it run for 10-15 seconds for the oil to circulate. Then let it sit for a minute and check the dipstick.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I spoiled my car this week with MOTUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Is it normal that my Rabbit burns one pint every 5000 km/3100 miles? It has 67 000 Km on the clock.


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Sadly enough it is normal for the 2.5 to burn that much, mine does it too. My advice on oil though is to go to one of the many euro tuner websites and just get their service kit. Comes with VW spec oil, oem filter, and new drain plug, all delivered to your door in a nice little box :beer:


----------

